# Bucăți de pui fiert cu mirodenii



## adigiampaolo

Is "Cooked pieces of chicken with spices" correctly translated into Romanian as "Bucăți de pui fiert cu mirodenii"?
Many thanks
Ant


----------



## farscape

Sounds about right although from a cooking lingo I'd use bucățele instead of bucăți, for "pieces". 

 Cheers,


----------



## adigiampaolo

farscape said:


> Sounds about right although from a cooking lingo I'd use bucățele instead of bucăți, for "pieces".
> 
> Cheers,


Many thanks
Ant


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

The verb _to cook_ is translated in Romanian as "a găti" (or "a pregăti", depending on the context), so the sentence would be correctly translated as "Bucăţi (bucăţele) de pui gătit (pregătit) cu mirodenii". The word "fiert" translates as _boiled_ (in water) in English.

So, this is strictly related to the cooking method you choose.


----------



## irinet

Şi aş merge mai departe de atât, schimbând *bucățele *cu *franjuri/file* de pui.


----------



## Trisia

Not sure you need to keep the "cooked" in there at all, as a matter of fact. "Pui cu mirodenii" is enough, after all, there's a recipe coming after this, isn't there?


----------



## irinet

Yes, but considering that nowadays there is a variety of precooking food,
I suppose that 'cooked'  needs translated, though.
It depends on the context anyway.


----------

